# Decoder options for LGB Chloe Locomotive?



## Phaser (Jul 12, 2018)

Being new to Large scale I am confused regarding DCC opportunity for an older (1990’s) LGB Chloe Grizzly Flats Loco. I bought the engine used and it runs well on my indoor layout but I would like to use my Digitrax Zepher to run the engine via a decoder and hopefully with sound. Can this engine be converted? I am a novice regarding electronics, how difficult would this be? What decoder, etc. would I need? Is the motor setup to old to accommodate DCC? 

I have been searching on line but so much having to do with DCC is written for a person with an electronics background. I am not looking for high speed and this is a relatively small engine, so I was wondering if decoders used in On30 engines might work.

I also have a 2017 Bachmann 1:20.3 scale 2-4-2 tank engine that is supposed to be DCC ready, but even that is confusing when trying to figure out what decoders I need for motor and sound. It would be nice if BMann would have outlined what specs are needed for the decoders.

Any help and insight is appreciated! HELP!!!!!!!!! Scott


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I installed the Zimo MX645 (wire version) in my older/original version of the chloe. Decoder fits in the bottom front of the engine.
I ran wire through the chassis to the rear for a speaker in the fuel bunker.


MX645 is a 1.2 amp, 35 volt programmable 3 watt audio sound decoder with light/motor control and volume can be changed with simple cv settings for the function key of your choice.


Check with Trainli.com for price.


----------



## Phaser (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks for the reply and information.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Zimo would be a good choice for the Bachmann also.

Phoenix is also shipping a decoder with sound.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

But is the phoenix under $100?? Of course the speaker and code if needed will raise this by approx. $40 whereas Phoenix usually supplies everything you need in one package.

Will it sync the chuff?
Can you program 28 function keys? Zimo does this and you can do remote uncoupling!!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

With respect to the 2-4-2, according to the Bachmann drawings, the loco has an NMRA-standard 8-pin connector which would allow you to connect any DCC decoder to the loco so long as it has this plug on it (or you wire the decoder to such a plug). 

In terms of which decoder, both the Chloe and 2-4-2 are small locos which would (prototypically speaking) not be pulling very long trains at all, so in the garden, the current draw should be fairly low. I would think any decoder with a rating of 1.5 to 2 amps would be just fine for both of these. 

Dan's suggestion of the Zimo decoder is a good one. Their motor control is great, but know that only a small handful of the sounds available have on-line samples for you to hear what you're actually getting with that sound. You're kinda flying blind on the rest, and that's not necessarily a safe bet.My experience with Zimo's sounds (two decoders) is 50:50. One was great, one not so much. (Both authored by the same sound designer, too.) Look on YouTube for videos of locos with Zimo sounds to get a sense of how they sound. Also know that some of the files are an extra cost. 

I've been using the TCS WowSound and Soundtraxx Tsunami2 decoders for most of my recent projects with great results. The advantage of these decoders is that they come pre-loaded with a wide variety of sounds which you select through programming. You can cater the sounds to your specific locomotive and speakers. They're both pretty equal in my opinion, with each one having slight advantages over the other in one area or another. 

I've heard very good things about ESU's LokSound decoders, though I've not played with one myself.

Later,

K


----------



## Phaser (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks again to everyone who provide great advice. It really helps to hear others confirm or clarify things I was not knowledgeable about, or confused based on manufactures descriptions. This has really been helpful. Scott


----------



## Phaser (Jul 12, 2018)

Regarding the Bachmann 2-4-2, I installed a Tsunamii 2200 sound decoder using a harness with an 8-pin plug. The DCC control works great, but no sound. My assumption was that since the locomotive comes with a speaker, and the speaker is connected directly to the “board”, then the decoder, when plugged in, would make the sound connection through the “board”. Is this a misunderstanding? Do I need to connect the speaker wires directly to the wires coming out of the speaker plug? Leave plug in or take it out of the “board”?

The decoder is set to various default sounds so I assume sound upon installation.

Any thoughts.......direction? Thanks in advance! Scott


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

*Soundtraxx Tsunami2 Power/Sound Decoder*



Phaser said:


> Being new to Large scale I am confused regarding DCC opportunity for an older (1990’s) LGB Chloe Grizzly Flats Loco. I bought the engine used and it runs well on my indoor layout but I would like to use my Digitrax Zepher to run the engine via a decoder and hopefully with sound. Can this engine be converted? I am a novice regarding electronics, how difficult would this be? What decoder, etc. would I need? Is the motor setup to old to accommodate DCC?
> 
> I have been searching on line but so much having to do with DCC is written for a person with an electronics background. I am not looking for high speed and this is a relatively small engine, so I was wondering if decoders used in On30 engines might work.
> 
> ...


Scott - Check out my posting in the Beginner's Forum about my installation of a Soundtraxx Tsunami2 decoder into an LGB 23130 Olomana locomotive, which is the same frame as the LGB Chloe. I installed the decoder and CurrentKeeper into the Wood Storage Bin but had to use my Dremil to carve-out two groves inside the Wood Storage Bin so the decoder would fit.  One of the small sized decoders would also support the Chloe, as the previous postings state. But the wiring connections would be the same. You'd need to totally disassemble the Chloe in order run four wires from the motor block's Power and Track Connectors at the front of the loco, through the bottom of the smoke stack, and then around the lead weight inside the boiler to the Wood Storage Bin. You also have to drill out a larger hole in the back side of the smoke stack unit so it can accommodate the six wires (motor block connections plus the head light wires). A lot of detailed, tedious work, more so than any larger loco. Contact me by email if you'd like further details of the decoder installation plus some photos: [email protected]
Tom


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Short answer--yes, you need to wire the speaker directly to the speaker output of the decoder. The 8-pin NMRA connector does lights and motor only. 

Later,

K


----------



## Phaser (Jul 12, 2018)

Thank you Tom an K. This is really helpful.


----------



## Phaser (Jul 12, 2018)

Success with the Bachmann engine. Thanks to everyone!


----------



## Phaser (Jul 12, 2018)

Both engines running and sounding great. As recommended a current keeper was added to the Chloe. Lessons learned........I hate dealing with that thin wire, hope to never do that again, plug and play is the way to go! Thanks again to all who provided input. Your insight really helped me tackle an issue that is way out of my comfort zone. 

For more information on my model railroads please visit my website at: www.scottrobertsonon30.com.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Phaser said:


> ...I hate dealing with that thin wire...


I know the feeling. After 30+ years installing electronics in large scale locos, I ventured into On30. Time to break out the 2x magnifiers. 

Later,

K


----------

